# Sore Bottom



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hiya Everyone,
Im abit concerned with Summers bum 

When i first got her i noticed she had some weird black bits on her bum, i presumed they were just tiny bits of poo and she would clean it off. The next day i took her to the vet for a check over and injections etc I mentioned her sore bum and the vet took a look. Her bum didnt have the black bits on but it was now sore and red. The vet said these black bits were scabs n obviously she has a sore bum, keep an eye on it but it looked to be healing fine.

Anyway, then we thought Summer was pregnant so i didnt want to move her to the vet frequently. He bum continued to get better, then would be sore again.

Now i know shes not pregnant i was going to have her done etc, I picked her up yesterday and her bum was looking sore again.

It seems to be that one day it wud look better then the next it would be sore again. Im ringing the vet now to take her in as i think she needs some cream or medicine.
She doesnt seem bothered by it and isnt nibbling it or anything 
My next thought was that she was allegic to wood shavings so i removed them and kept her on straw/paper... no improvement... im not sure what it is but i dont want her to have a sore bum  any advise? x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

is she particulalry old? or fat? have u seen her clean her bum?
does she like to sit in her wee/toilet corner?

sudocrem is good for sore bits

I would also take her off shavings and get some old towels/vet bed from freecycle so nothing can stick to her skin especially if u put cream on her. if shes not using a litter tray then I would give her one with just hay in it and a hay rack to keep things nice and tidy


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> is she particulalry old? or fat? have u seen her clean her bum?
> does she like to sit in her wee/toilet corner?
> 
> sudocrem is good for sore bits
> ...


Shes not old or fat and i havent seen her cleaning it not overboard or anything.

Shes been off shavings for 2 weeks now and i clean her hutch twice a week. She has a litter tray but isnt sure how to use it atm (just started giving it her recently), she usually wees in it but she doesnt sit in it...

I have some special rabbit cream that helps with sore bits but i didnt want to put it on just incase she had a reaction  ill clean her cage tonight n put hay off that floor so nothing can rub against it. She is on a fleecy blanket on the top floor, its just the bottom floor that has hay all over.

Ill book her into the vet and ill get something for it and ask about the cream i have. She doesnt seem fussed by it but if shes a little under the weather i dont want her to get worse or go to be done n get worse  x


----------

